# Best Windows Laptop



## Pixelee (Sep 28, 2018)

I was looking at the Lenovo X1 Extreme, but not much reviews so far. Thin laptops like Dell and Apple seems to have overheating issues, which may cause warping. Any suggestions ? Looking for 64 ram ones


----------



## Anthony (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm not sure if it's the best, but I just bought an HP ZBook Studio x360 G5 and am very happy with its performance; especially music programs like Cubase. Cheers...


----------



## re23071998 (Oct 4, 2018)

my recommendation is Gigabyte Aero 15X v8
https://www.notebookcheck(dot)net/G...070-Max-Q-Full-HD-Laptop-Review.296594.0.html

no thermal issues , 6 cores 12 threads, up to 32gb ram, thin and light


----------



## re23071998 (Oct 4, 2018)

re23071998 said:


> my recommendation is Gigabyte Aero 15X v8
> https://www.notebookcheck(dot)net/G...070-Max-Q-Full-HD-Laptop-Review.296594.0.html
> 
> no thermal issues , 6 cores 12 threads, up to 32gb ram, thin and light


replace (dot) with "."


----------



## re23071998 (Oct 12, 2018)

just released :D
https://www.razer.com/gaming-laptops/razer-blade


----------



## Pixelee (Oct 13, 2018)

re23071998 said:


> just released :D
> https://www.razer.com/gaming-laptops/razer-blade


Do you mean the white version? It's the same model in 2018 unless there is something else that's new? I wish it had 64 gig of ram


----------



## lux (Oct 13, 2018)

I've had so-so experience with Asus, which, while having overall nice performance, it took me quite a while to get low latency as some of the inside components add unwanted latency to the system causing dropouts and clicks.


----------



## trotamusicos (Oct 13, 2018)

https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P1/p/22WS2WPP101
https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/thinkpad/thinkpad-p/ThinkPad-P72/p/22WS2WPWP72


----------



## re23071998 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pixelee said:


> Do you mean the white version? It's the same model in 2018 unless there is something else that's new? I wish it had 64 gig of ram


the base model (the cheapest one)


----------

